# iCloud sur 2 macs différents



## MaximeCaruel (17 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour, 
Je possède un macbook pro Sierra mi-2014 sur lequel j'utilise iCloud avec un compte payant. 
Ca marche très bien, j'accède à mes fichiers sans problème depuis d'autres ordi (via iCloud.com) ou depuis mon iPhone Xr...
Je viens de récupérer un iMac sous El Captan 2009 et là dans le finder, iCloud est... vide, il n'y a rien... Par contre j'accède à iCloud depuis cet iMac sans difficulté.
Comment puis-je faire pour avoir un dossier iCloud synchronisé dans mon finder iMac??
Merci pour votre


----------

